# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair ziekenhuis Saint Luc Brussel,

## saartje7

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij iets meer vertellen over dit ziekenhuis, ik wil erheen wegens
epilepsie van kind. ik wil informatie over hoe men in belgie omgaat met
anti - epileptica geven, als de aanvallen blijven komen.
ook als er ervaringen zijn over alternatieve geneeswijze wil ik hier meer van weten,

groetjes,

saartje

----------

